# Good Value?



## The Barbarian Investor (30 March 2005)

The market sems to be heading south again...and it may be a pertinent time to pick up some quality shares as they dip.

I'm looking at MGX at the moment at around 0.74c does anyone have anything else they consider good value at the moment ?


----------



## dutchie (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

It would seem that even at this early stage that there is a case for holding off buying. The bargains are only going to get better. 

My long term stratagey would be to try and pick the bottom of BHP - when will that happen - will have to wait and see!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

Agree that BHP would still be a good buy if stocks again dip today, which sems likely. Just looking atcharts etc trying to see value for money in any of the blue chips /


My current portfolio doesn't look to good with a couple of stop losses 'fired'    hmmmmmmmm


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

I tend to agree dutchie. However I dont think mgx will get much lower, after those investors were given them for 85c a peice.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

MGX still trading around 0.74 to 0.75c
TAP at around 2.04c
AZR at around 0.24c

decisions.... :goodnight


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

Pretty much most stocks i have on my watchlist are showing nice red  'down' arrows..what i'm finding hard to evaluate is the best value in an uncertain day..

RIO and BHP are heading south also..the forumites in thier shorts must be enjoying the beach..


----------



## dutchie (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

I think its a case of if you are not confident in going short then hold on to your cash and wait for a bargain - then jump in. 

Test for future dividends and what would give a good yield - calculate bargain price and wait!


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*



			
				The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> Pretty much most stocks i have on my watchlist are showing nice red  'down' arrows..what i'm finding hard to evaluate is the best value in an uncertain day..
> 
> RIO and BHP are heading south also..the forumites in thier shorts must be enjoying the beach..




Me too, Im just going to leave what I have in both of them currently, and see what happens. AZR would be a good buy at what it is right now, hovering around 23-24c. I bought mine at 28c, .

MGX, They wont go much further, they are worth far more than 74c. I dont know when they'll start gaining ground though. I bought em at 81c. So hopefully they wont go low.

This market crashing business kinda really sux....


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

Not looking at selling unless stop losses are breached, however , am using the oppurtunity to pick up some shares on my watchlist..hopefully i'm chosing well


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

For interests sake i just quickly reviewed some of Marchs stock picks..interestingly bemax is in the green today (BMX)

Had a look at NMS , in the red though the daily chart (not intraday) shows a plateau at current prices..

Any thoughts from some of the more serious investors ?


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*



			
				The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> For interests sake i just quickly reviewed some of Marchs stock picks..interestingly bemax is in the green today (BMX)
> 
> Had a look at NMS , in the red though the daily chart (not intraday) shows a plateau at current prices..
> 
> Any thoughts from some of the more serious investors ?





MGX would have been a nice buy atm68c today.
unfortunately i jumped in a little too early.

Same with AZR at 23.5, I must be the king of jumping in early.
Mabey I should announce when I buy something, and then, everyone else can wait 2 days and then buy at half the price.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (31 March 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

Picked up a few shares yesterday that have risen 9-10% at todays close, hopefully i chose well for value and gained some stocks on my watchlist at a reasonable price and good value.

time will tell


----------



## whisky6210 (1 April 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

There doesn't seem to be much out there to get the adrenilin flowing....It seems that Southern Gold hasn't closed off it's IPO yet !
Some of you out there appear to be enthusiastic about AZR...I've been and gone....bought @ 16c & sold @ 25.5c


----------



## el_ninj0 (1 April 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*



			
				whisky6210 said:
			
		

> There doesn't seem to be much out there to get the adrenilin flowing....It seems that Southern Gold hasn't closed off it's IPO yet !
> Some of you out there appear to be enthusiastic about AZR...I've been and gone....bought @ 16c & sold @ 25.5c




MGX, AZR and RTM is who I am watching very closely at the moment. All three of those appear to be quite good value. MGX undervalued at current prices, definetely going to go up in the next 1-2 weeks, providing the market doesn't die in the "bloodbath of 2005".

RTM slowly going back up again, along with AZR. I see AZR as a long term investment currently, and by long term, I mean close to 6 months. MGX I think will hit another high sometime in the next 3 weeks, as people begin to realise again "!!! I need iron to make steel!".

RTM of course, as most of you already know will shoot up very high again soon, but i'd sell as soon as it happens. I think it'll top out at slightly higher than before, mabey 20-21cents. After that, its not worth staying with them.


----------



## el_ninj0 (2 April 2005)

*Re: Good Value ?*

Anyone think TEN could be a good investment?, They are much lower in value compared to the other broadcasters. They have lost a fair bit of value recently, and i cant seem to figure out why or when it will turn around. I know they dont have much sporting licences, which in australia is kind of a problem. I doubt that is the only reason they have gone down recently.

Any comments?


----------

